# USA Basketball -Best In The World



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

All these news articles and reports are saying how the world has 'caught up' to the USA in terms of basketball knowledge is a load of crap!!!! they are forgetting that we could post another Team USA maybe even better then this one with the players that are absent (remember there are only 4 or 5 all-stars in the current one touring in china) its scary to think that if these players were commited it would be devastating:

Jason Kidd
Tracy McGrady
Kevin Garnett
Jermaine Oneal
Tim Duncan
Ron Artest
Vince Carter

the list can go on and on.......even just 1 or 2 of these players in the current mix would change the perplexity of things....now im not saying the curent crop f USA basketball is bad, its chemistry and work ethic is of such a high standard, but the world just doesnt have these type of players....


----------



## ahonui06 (Aug 10, 2006)

i personally think that america no longer has the best basketball teams....argentina, serbia, and france all have strong teams....international players get better every year!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

US still has the best players, but not the best teamwork. That's the only reason the other teams are even close.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

WTChan said:


> US still has the best players, but not the best teamwork. That's the only reason the other teams are even close.


Teamwork is part of it but the rest of the world is just as skilled now. Manu Ginboili is probably one of the most skilled players in the world, but because he is the 3rd option on the Spurs we never really see that. The only advantage we really have over any one else in the world now is our athleticism. Thats why its close because the USA still doesn't stress fundamentals enough to make our skills and athletic ability a deadly combination.

Also teamwork will pretty much always be a problem. Most of the players on other teams play pro ball in Europe, Asia, or South America. Their teams stress a team game not one on one play. The refs, and coaches don't really allow that type of game to be played. The result is great teamwork and cohesiveness. What does the NBA stress in their game? One on One matchups that set it up for the star players to succeed. That in part tears apart a team style and makes full teamwork harder to scheive. 


We are still the top country in terms of talent, but if the chemistry doesn't get better, the NBA doesn't go back to the team first style of the 80's, and younger players don't get better fundamentals, we will be passed by France, Serbia, Argentina, Brazil, ETC, in no time.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

The best international players in the world still come to play the game in a league that is predominantly American.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

matt! said:


> The best international players in the world still come to play the game in a league that is predominantly American.


Yes, but their role players who play in Europe are the ones that kill us in the olympics. Everyone on their rosters can shoot, handle the ball, pass, defend. We barley have three guys who can do all those things well. They have a full team of them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We go through this every time. Why do people keep getting suprised when we get beat?

This team is on a 3 year plan anyways. You can't really judge this team until the olympics, which is what they are being built with.

Oh and at that time, I'll take this team that has been playing together for 3 years against whatever all-star team you want to make out of NBA players who have never played before.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FIBA isn't much like the NBA and it seems to have designed things to make sure that our advantages are minimized internationally.The trapezoidal lane and the 20' trey combine to make the game alien to our players.The international game favors players with different skillsets than most NBA players,especially when you're talking about big men.The problem is that we try to put together a team in a few weeks to play a completely new game against teams play this game their whole lives.Of course once you get into the knockout rounds the situation is completely analogous to March Madness and upsets are just as likely as they are in the college game.

If the new leadership in USA Basketball succeeds in it's aims we're going to create a team which has real experience playing together by the FIBA rules rather than assembling a team six weeks before they have to play in Beijing.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> We go through this every time. Why do people keep getting suprised when we get beat?
> 
> This team is on a 3 year plan anyways. You can't really judge this team until the olympics, which is what they are being built with.
> 
> Oh and at that time, I'll take this team that has been playing together for 3 years against whatever all-star team you want to make out of NBA players who have never played before.


Plus, they're Kobe-less this time around so the US team won't dominate like they could've if Kobe was playing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

dwade3 said:


> All these news articles and reports are saying how the world has 'caught up' to the USA in terms of basketball knowledge is a load of crap!!!! they are forgetting that we could post another Team USA maybe even better then this one with the players that are absent (remember there are only 4 or 5 all-stars in the current one touring in china) its scary to think that if these players were commited it would be devastating:
> 
> Jason Kidd
> Tracy McGrady
> ...




Your not seeing the point , we don't need to put out 12 all-stars to play, we need 4-5 all-stars and 5-7 role players because thats what we lacked in the last olympics. Outside shooting and a lockdown defender Bowen and Battier both bring that. Joe Johnson is a great all-around player bu because he is unslefish he fits in the system well. 

That team would do pretty good but there isn't a CONSISTENT outside threat on that team. The team we have now is better because we have all the pieces of the puzzle to make a great team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Plus, they're Kobe-less this time around so the US team won't dominate like they could've if Kobe was playing.



hahaha, The USA would be a little better, but do you think Kobe would pass the ball? No he wouldn't that much look what he did when he had another star on his team in Shaq. He never really gave him the ball. You think he would let LeBron, Dwade, or Dwight Howard, or anyone on the team take away from his spotlight? no.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

theflyballa said:


> Plus, they're Kobe-less this time around so the US team won't dominate like they could've if Kobe was playing.


yeah team USA sure needs his 1 pt 2nd half effort.....


----------



## GETSBUCKETS (May 20, 2006)

better than the 0 points wade had against Brazil in the second half


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

GETSBUCKETS said:


> better than the 0 points wade had against Brazil in the second half


Kobe had 0 pts in the whole game what is your point?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I watch these games and think Ray Allen would thrive, Redd to a lesser extent.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

problem is on the senior circuit.....

our young players destroy the competition, 

no non-us equilavent of OJ mayo, eric gordon, derrick rose, etc, etc,


so development isn't the problem


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> problem is on the senior circuit.....
> 
> our young players destroy the competition,
> 
> ...



How do you know they aren't better players outside of the US than Mayo, Gordon, and Rose? I doubt there are as well but you never know.


----------



## stillmatic32 (Jun 17, 2006)

It's the team concept that is preached in the Non-US teams. Plus they play together a lot more.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

stillmatic32 said:


> It's the team concept that is preached in the Non-US teams. Plus they play together a lot more.


Bingo


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

We're fine the way we are now, so long as we develop chemistry within the team, we're good.


----------



## orhe (May 10, 2006)

im willing to bet that if you USA had the team they sent out for the America Tourney (the one where they beat argentina in the finals) they would win all out...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

orhe said:


> im willing to bet that if you USA had the team they sent out for the America Tourney (the one where they beat argentina in the finals) they would win all out...



Who was on that team?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> How do you know they aren't better players outside of the US than Mayo, Gordon, and Rose? I doubt there are as well but you never know.


true, 

but in this age of the internet, and all these international camps run by Fran Frischilla (sp?), sonny verraco (sp?), etc and international competitions U21, U19, etc, etc 

if their was a player a caliber of Mayo, Gordon, or Rose, I think someone would mention it


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> true,
> 
> but in this age of the internet, and all these international camps run by Fran Frischilla (sp?), sonny verraco (sp?), etc and international competitions U21, U19, etc, etc
> 
> if their was a player a caliber of Mayo, Gordon, or Rose, I think someone would mention it



True, True I doubt their was anyway but you never know. Rose is flat out a better athlete than 99% of kids his age that play basketbal. Mayo is probably the most skilled player his age and Gordon could probably score at will against any team internationaly.


----------

